# icone perso dans OSX



## ccciolll (23 Décembre 2004)

J'ai voulu mettre des icones perso sur mes dossiers macOSX qui sont dans le dock, parceque distinguer un dossier bleu d'un autre dossier bleu, c'est pas le top en matière de navigabilité?
Alors j'ai fait comme ils disaient de faire dans l'aide MacOS, seulement ils ne précisent pas la taille en pixels de l'icône.
Je me suis dit, allez, 60*45 px ce sera largement assez, vu qu'ua temps de macOS9, c'était un truc genre 32*32 px pour une icône.
Et bien résultat, mon icône est tellement petite qu'on dirait une crotte de mouche dans le dock !
Qui saura me dire quelle taille en pixels je dois utiliser pour cette icone perso, et puis comment ça se fait que quand je veux copier l'icone de dossier bleu pour la trafiquer, je me retrouve cette fois ci avec une petite merde toute pixelisée de 29*31 px (!!!) alors qu'en dessous elle s'affiche en géant genre 128*128 mais reste insélectionnable?
Au secours !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2004)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> J'ai voulu mettre des icones perso sur mes dossiers macOSX qui sont dans le dock, parceque distinguer un dossier bleu d'un autre dossier bleu, c'est pas le top en matière de navigabilité?
> Alors j'ai fait comme ils disaient de faire dans l'aide MacOS, seulement ils ne précisent pas la taille en pixels de l'icône.
> Je me suis dit, allez, 60*45 px ce sera largement assez, vu qu'ua temps de macOS9, c'était un truc genre 32*32 px pour une icône.
> Et bien résultat, mon icône est tellement petite qu'on dirait une crotte de mouche dans le dock !
> ...


 Tu as pensé a faire une recherche (avec "icone" comme mot clé par exemple...)


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2004)

La réponse est dans la question:  128 x 128


----------



## Joachim du Balay (23 Décembre 2004)

comme tu as pû le remarquer, les icônes OS X n'ont rien à voir avec les anciennes classiques, elles sont à dimensions variables... 

pour en créer, il faut des applis genre iconographer


----------



## geoffrey (23 Décembre 2004)

Il y a aussi des sites qui propose des bibliotheques d'Icones, gratuites a telecharger (et au bon format ).


----------



## Leehalt (23 Décembre 2004)

Il y a aussi le logiciel Viou qui te permet d'associer une icône personalisée à tes dossiers. L'icône peut être extraite du contenu des dossiers automatiquement. Ca marche super bien pour les dossiers dans /Applications. Il y a aussi CandyBar mais qui lui est payant. Et tes tonnes d'icônes sur IconFactory.com et sur InterfaceLift.com


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2004)

ou encore www.xicons.com


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ou encore www.xicons.com


 mmhhhh ... cela renvoie sur InterfaceLift, ce me semble


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2004)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> mmhhhh ... cela renvoie sur InterfaceLift, ce me semble


Tiens mais c'est vrai ça.... je n'avais pas remarqué cette fusion de xicons avec interfacelift


----------

